# UPDATE!! Missing fish for 2 days now found! Egg on glass?



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Okay I came home today and looked in my tank and I saw the missing pearl danio! I counted 3 again!

I did the 20% water change as well the other day, and cleaned the castle and moved some stuff aorund and I didn't find him.

Pulled the filter out and nothing.

I also see what looks like to be an 1 single egg on the glass. Could this be an egg?

What on earth could have happened to this fish.
It's strange that he went missing and even stranger that he/she came back after 2 days...

Any ideas? This is neat!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

He was most likely hiding or behind something when you counted. When they are zipping around and swimming around stuff, its hard to get a good count. 

I'm not sure about the egg.....are there any snails in the tank?


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

JustOneMore20 said:


> He was most likely hiding or behind something when you counted. When they are zipping around and swimming around stuff, its hard to get a good count.
> 
> I'm not sure about the egg.....are there any snails in the tank?


I counted many many many times. I myself find it easy to count them.
For 2 days he went missing. I had the castle out, the log, a few rocks. I tipped everything over, pulled the filter out, looked around the tank for hours, and nothing.

Now all of a sudden he/she is there. This has stumped me.

I have no snails, only what I mentioned. The thing/egg looks like it has stripes inside of it. So maybe it was the zebra danio? The one zebra's belly looks really huge.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

zebra danio eggs are almost microscopic and the babys once hatched look like tiny little threads so it's doubtful


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

joe kool said:


> zebra danio eggs are almost microscopic and the babys once hatched look like tiny little threads so it's doubtful


I'll keep an eye on it. It really really looks like a fish egg. We shall see.


----------



## neilfishguy (Oct 7, 2007)

im quite sure that it is not. fish dont bredd while your tank is cycling.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

neilfishguy said:


> im quite sure that it is not. fish dont bredd while your tank is cycling.


Well, went back to look again, and the little strand that was there has now vanished.

Strange things are happening in my tank, and I demand answers! lol

This is a learning process I guess.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Do you have live plants? An egg could have hitchhiked


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I had fish breed in a cycling tank, so it is not true that they will NOT do it. It is rare for them to do it however so not necessarily what I would assume in a cycling tank.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sometimes fish will breed in a new tank, sometimes even in bag at an auction. One author suggested that breeding when conditions change could be an attempt to preserve the species if something is about to kill off the adults. I have had fish hide in ornaments even when they are taken out of the tank. Now I always keep my shells in water when they are out of the tank. Sometimes a fish will wedge itself in the filter output or down a UG tube (even under the plate).


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

yup emc, I had some cherry barbs attempting to spawn in the bag on the way home from the store. That was pretty funny.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

emc7 said:


> Sometimes fish will breed in a new tank, sometimes even in bag at an auction. One author suggested that breeding when conditions change could be an attempt to preserve the species if something is about to kill off the adults. I have had fish hide in ornaments even when they are taken out of the tank. Now I always keep my shells in water when they are out of the tank. Sometimes a fish will wedge itself in the filter output or down a UG tube (even under the plate).


Your post has been most helpful, thank you.

I agree with a fish being anywhere. He/she was the smallest one in the tank. Could the emperor 280 filter have sucked him in from the top piece?

I do not have any live plants in my tank. 99% chance that was an egg, it really really looked like one, but it's gone now so.....


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Danios are egg scatterers, and the eggs are not sticky, therefore they could not stick to the glass, but would have been on the bottom scattered around. Do you have any other fish in the tank? Cories maybe?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

Healthy fish should be strong enough to avoid getting sucked into filters......but I'm sure it happens. Maybe the fish was hiding near the gravel and hard to see or something. Either way....its back now, so no worries.


----------

